# Mirena IUD



## Martha1717 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone know the new HCPC code for the device.  It use to be J7302


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 26, 2016)

J7297 - Levonorgestrel-releasing intrauterine contraceptive system, 52mg, 3 year duration

J7298 - Levonorgestrel-releasing intrauterine contraceptive system, 52 mg, 5 year duration

I don't know what the difference is between 3 year and 5 year. Is it based on expected duration? MG is the same so don't know how the dosing is different especially since Mirena's sister Skyla is a 3 year but a different MG which has its own separate code (J7301).


----------

